# أفضل الشركات في السعودية



## rakan (11 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

أنا طالب هندسة صناعية بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز ... والسنة القادمة آخر سنة لي إن شاء الله ... دعواتكم لي :56: 

المهم ... كنت أحب أسأل عن أفضل الشركات السعودية التي يمكن للمهندسين الصناعيين العمل بها ... خصوصا للخريجين الجدد


وتحياتي لكم ...


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (12 أغسطس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

أهلا بك أخ راكان ...

بالنسبة للشركات التي يمكن للمهندسين الصناعيين العمل بها في المملكة ... فيمكنك العمل في شركات كبيرة مثل التحلية وأرامكو وسابك .

كما تستطيع العمل في شركة صافولا ... وحسب علمي فإن هذه الشركة تقدس المهندس الصناعي وتعلم أهميته جيدا ... كما أني ألاحظ أكثر الخريجين من جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز يذهبون للتدريب فيها .

وهناك شركات خاصة تستطيع الإلتحاق بها في مدينة جدة ... فقط يجب عليك البحث .

حاول الإبتعاد عن الوظائف الحكومية قدر الإمكان فهي تقتل الإبداع ولن تتعلم منها الشيء الكثير .

أتمنى لك التوفيق ... 

ما شاء الله تاريخ تسجيلك قديم ... ننتظر مواضيعك عن قسم الهندسة الصناعية بفارغ الصبر .


----------



## rakan (13 أغسطس 2006)

هلا أخوي أبو عمر

ماشاء الله عليك لاحظ إني قديم هنا  

لأني يوم ما إنقبلت في كلية الهندسة ... سجلت بدا المنتدى ... وبعد فترة نسيته

عشان كدا مشاركاتي قليلة :80: 


ومشكور أخوي وماقصرت


----------



## الشريف الهاشمي (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم


----------



## أسير الحزن والشوق (18 أغسطس 2006)

*أنا متردد ياشباب ساعدوني*

أنا الحين بدرس في فلسطين ومتحير أتخصص إيش في الهندسة هل صناعي أو إتصالات وعن مستقبلهما في السعودية


----------



## مهند111 (18 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اني المهندس مهند احمد النجار من العراق مهندس في الهندسة الصناعية خريج الجامعة التكنلوجية /بغداد - ارغب بالتعين في احدىالشركات السعودية فمن تتوفر لديه اي من هذه الوضائف ارجو الاتصال معي على العنوان الاتالي:
mohannad_alnajar*************


----------

